# Wet Glaze 2.0



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

As anyone used this stuff from America?

ive just got some off a mate who just come back from USA he bought 2 bottles and asked if i wanted some


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Originally known as Danase Wet Glaze (DWG) Wet Glaze 2.0 was reformulated and released in May 2010 by The Detail Shoppe and is currently being distributed worldwide. Bob of Danase Detailing Supply had been working on an improved version of the already popular Danase Wet Glaze before closing to pursue other interests. We acquired the base formula from Bob and began the process of finishing it. While doing this we knew that Danase Wet Glaze had a strong following and was the leader among glazes in the industry due to its easy application and removal, dripping wet looks and its unique ability to be layered with synthetic paint sealants and carnauba waxes.

http://www.autopia.org/forum/product-reviews/128798-danase-wet-glaze-2-0-review.html


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

have you used it??


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

jimmyman said:


> have you used it??


Ask Dani he has used it. I have tried it. Nice product


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

What can I say 
One of the best glaze in my opinion, very durable for glaze!
Easy to use, you can apply this glaze even in hot sun on hot paint, no pain to polish it away.
You can put it under your favorite wax/sealant and you can apply on it, thats why I like it very very much!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Wax Attack have recently become UK / European Master Distributors for Wet Glaze 2.0.
Full details will be on our website very soon.
http://www.wetglaze.com/index.html
Simon


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Just been reading up on this on Autopia,sounds amazing.I like the fact it has no cleaning ability and sits perfect with all sealants and waxes. Is it available in the UK now?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

country boy said:


> Just been reading up on this on Autopia,sounds amazing.I like the fact it has no cleaning ability and sits perfect with all sealants and waxes. Is it available in the UK now?


Wax Attack will have it on there site as soon as they can, you could contact them for details....

Im sure it will get reviewed at some point in the near future....

Sounds great, wish i had some myself to test.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

jimmyman said:


> As anyone used this stuff from America?
> 
> ive just got some off a mate who just come back from USA he bought 2 bottles and asked if i wanted some


Its going free take it bud....:thumb:

Do a test and post on the forum...:thumb:


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Love the fact you can use it on top of your LSP,this will be perfect for shows.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds a great product, i have seen it mentioned on the site before..... now wax attack is getting it in is very tempting....


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

been using this for a while and have to say its a brilliant glaze and imo the best glaze there is.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Have you used it over your LSP like it says you can?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

yes it i have used it on top of a lsp with no problems.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Starting with Prima Amigo and then Wet Glaze on top looks amazing, expecially on metallic reds. I wish I could leave it there, but need more durablilty so I like putting Menz PL or BFWD on top. 

The Amigo and Wet Glaze combo provides some excellent filling.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Its one of the best glaze, no problem to apply it in hot sun shine or cold weather, very easy to apply and polish away. Will stick on glass very very hard!!
No problem to apply on any LSP, only thing I have noticed it will not stick on Opti-Coat 2.0 but thats more normal than issue.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Any news on availability for this yet? I e mailed wax attack last week but they have'nt got back to me yet!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Charlie, i sent you an email about 6.00pm on 20th Jan, if it's not got to you sorry, maybe went to spam?
To answer you question, i am expecting stock to arrive in the next 2-3 weeks and will update my site and post on here as soon as it's here.
Many thanks for your interest in Wet Glaze 2.0 
Simon


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Cheers mate,didntg get the e mail must have gone missing along the way. I'll keep an eye on here then for its arrival,i'll def be in for a bottle.Whats the rough price gonna be?


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

country boy said:


> Cheers mate,didntg get the e mail must have gone missing along the way. I'll keep an eye on here then for its arrival,i'll def be in for a bottle.Whats the rough price gonna be?


Hi Charlie, it's going to be £17 a bottle.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Wax Attack said:


> Hi Charlie, it's going to be £17 a bottle.


thats a cracking price. have been using it for a while now and imo is the best glaze there is. so versatile no other glaze can compare with it goes under sealants or waxes on top of wax or sealant in between wax and sealant can even be a stand alone. I have also spoke to Dave who owns wet glaze and he's a really nice bloke and is willing to help with any problems.
good look was attack with this new addition but feel when people have tryed it the wont look back.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Whats it like at filling swirls when you layer it? Also what do you find its best use is,under your LSP or just as a bit of extra gloss on top of your LSP?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

country boy said:


> Whats it like at filling swirls when you layer it? Also what do you find its best use is,under your LSP or just as a bit of extra gloss on top of your LSP?


the filling side not sure as paint corrected before hand, but its best use is both under and on top. the thing is with this product it uses are only limited by you own imagination. you can add some to your final polish to add extra depth and wetness then use it on its own on top of that. i added some to a wax and used that as a topper with awsome results and lasts longer with the added wax. Did the same with a sealant again worked very well.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

It will not fill so much, but anyway it's very nice glaze to use!


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Is there a way of getting a sample of this?


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you pm me through here when this becomes available please?


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Russ and his BM said:


> Is there a way of getting a sample of this?


I may offer a smaller bottle as a sampler, just waiting on my first shipment then i'll look into it.
Simon


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

country boy said:


> Can you pm me through here when this becomes available please?


Yes, no problem.
Simon


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd also be interested in a small sample type bottle of this if its possible Simon, also any idea when your taking delivery of your first batch

cheers :thumb:


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

country boy said:


> Can you pm me through here when this becomes available please?


+1 if you can contact me too thanks


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

almost ordered that from the states but i'm glad i didn't. 
It would be awesome if you could do samples, put my name to the samples list.

cheers


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Simon

I'd love to try a sample of this mate if it's going


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

gar1380 said:


> +1 if you can contact me too thanks


No problem.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Not promising any samples yet, but as i posted before i may offer a smaller sample bottle, many thanks for the interest :thumb:
Simon


----------

